
Linkedin Biggest Problem: A tale of bad design - kwanbis
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-failed-search-javier-arce
======
0xmohit
Possibly somebody realized that search ought to be a premium feature. Chances
are that would be working on a new "plan" that one'd need to subscribe to in
order to use operators in search.

------
detaro
meta: please use the original title in submissions, especially if the original
title contains more information than your edited one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

article: "dumbing down" of search features seems to be a common pattern sadly.
Especially for cases where it triggers notifications, like saved search on
e.g. EBay, good filtering is great to find the interesting stuff. But
apparently to few people use it to support it? Or is it a scale thing, complex
queries being noticably more expensive to execute?

